# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Пирс

## Pravit

Я в последнее время постоянно болтаю о русском а вряд ли использую его. Вот начало краткого(и наверное, неоконченного) рассказа. Если у кого-нибудь есть время, чтобы указать мне свои ошибки, я буду очень благодарен. 
Рок-группа ПИРС
--------------- 
В июне 1979 года знаменитая советская рок-группа ПИРС начала свои первые всемирные гастроли. Группа ПИРС была такой знаменитой, что каждый своих концертов был распродан, без исключения. Неважно где и неважно когда, казалось, что у этой группы были так много фанов, что те, кто интересовался загадочной(но правда знаменитой) группой не мог их сам видеть на концертах. Были у этой группы несколько альбомов, и у почти каждого юношы маленькой восточноевропейской республики ___ была по меньшей мере одна пластинка ПИРСа. У 17-летнего Павла Шевчика даже было три. Ему музыка ПИРСа даже не очень нравилась, но считая по удивительной всемирной популярности группы, он, должно быть, просто не понимал хорошую музыку. Тайна советских рок-героев заставляла его покупать как можно больше их альбомов; как раз у него денег хватало, он спешил в магазин, чтобы купить новый альбом. Он весь день лежал в постели, слушая пластинки ПИРСа, пытаясь найти в их слова какое-нибудь значение. Он хотел, чтобы музыка группы наконец ему понравилась бы, а каждый раз она так и ему не нравилась. Несмотря на это, Павел постоянно думал о группе, которая стала для него почти фантазия, на самом краю реальности. Он каждый день думал себе, что это невозможно, что такая группа может существовать. Группа была совсем нормальной и даже не такой замечательной. Но при этом речь не идет о нормальности или замечательности. Речь идет о том, что группа была для него именно такая, как есть. Но однажды у Павла пришла в голову довольно-таки странная мысль: чтобы найти легендарного руководителя группы, Владимира Воронова, и убить его.

----------


## JJ

At last! Another good Pravit's story.  ::   

> Я в последнее время постоянно болтаю о русском а вряд ли использую его.

 Я бы сказал "Я в последнее время постоянно говорю о русском языке, а сам его не использую/а сам им не пользуюсь" потому что:
1. "болтать" - ИМХО, это слово имеет лёгкий негативный оттенок, это как если бы ты говорил о себе "I'm talking rubbish", я о себе никогда не скажу что "я болтаю".
2. "о русском" - так как из предыдущего текста не совсем ясно о каком же русском ты говорил - человеке, корабле, самолёте  :: , лучше уточнить - "о русском языке"
3. "вряд ли" - это как doubt, ты сомневаешься что ты что-то делал?  ::    

> В июне 1979 года знаменитая советская рок-группа ПИРС начала свои первые всемирные гастроли.

 Лучше сказать "мировые","всемирные" это ближе к"world-wide". Но начало - абалдеть, я плакаль.   ::   ::    

> ...каждый своих концертов был распродан...

 Не совсем ясно что было распродано. Может быть билеты? Тогда "билеты на каждый (свой) концерт/на каждый из своих концертов были распроданы"  

> ...что те, .....не мог их сам видеть...

 ...что те... не могл*и* их сам*и* видеть... Но фраза звучит немного не по-русски. Может кто-нибудь поможет?   

> Ему музыка ПИРСа даже не очень нравилась, но считая по удивительной всемирной популярности группы, он, должно быть, просто не понимал хорошую музыку.

 "Ему музыка ПИРСа даже не очень нравилась, но *судя по*  удивительной всемирной популярности группы, он * считал что*, должно быть, просто не понимал хорошую музыку".  

> как раз у него денег хватало

   

> в их слова какое-нибудь значение.

 "в их словах" предложный падеж; я бы сказал не "значение" а "смысл", "значение" это не только "meaning" но и "significance".  

> Он хотел, чтобы музыка группы наконец ему понравилась бы, а каждый раз она так и ему не нравилась.

 1. "Каждый раз он хотел.... но" - "но",не "а"!
2. "она так и ему не нравилась" - лучше "так ему и не нравилась" - если сказать "так и ему" то это перечисление - "и ему( и  мне, и тебе)" , если сказать "так ему и не..." то "и" здесь для усиления "не".   

> которая стала для него почти фантазия

 почти фантазией/почти как фантазия   

> Он каждый день думал себе

 Или просто "думал" или "думал про себя" - "thought to himself".

----------


## Cliffy

> ...что те... не могл*и* их сам*и* видеть... Но фраза звучит немного не по-русски. Может кто-нибудь поможет?

 По моему, смысл предложения теряется из за " не могли ... увидеть". Как будто они невидимки. Может лучше: "ни как не могли попасть на их концерты"? Или " не могли увидеть их самих"

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо большое JJ и Cliffy! 
У меня учеба в универе начнется уже завтра и не знаю, будет ли время. Но буду стараться писать!    

> 1. "болтать" - ИМХО, это слово имеет лёгкий негативный оттенок, это как если бы ты говорил о себе "I'm talking rubbish", я о себе никогда не скажу что "я болтаю".

 Хотелось немного пошутить о себе и о том, как я постоянно бываю на форумах и стараюсь отвечать на все вопросы, хотя и сам делаю ошибки. Но в будущем буду использовать это слово, только когда говорю о других!   

> Не совсем ясно что было распродано. Может быть билеты? Тогда "билеты на каждый (свой) концерт/на каждый из своих концертов были распроданы"

 У нас на английском есть такое понятие, что если концерт распродан, значит, билеты на этот концерт были распроданы. Но теперь вижу, что на русском такого нет.   

> ...что те... не могли их сами видеть

 Я здесь не понимаю. Если здесь использовать "могли", то почему можно использовать "интересовался" а не "интересовались"? Те, кто интересовался, не мог, не так ли? Не знаю.   

> как раз у него денег хватало

 Здесь я не вижу исправления. Может, ты забыл написать? 
Но вообще-то я очень рад, что у меня в этот раз были меньше ошибок.  Продолжение придет!

----------


## JJ

> Если здесь использовать "могли", то почему можно использовать "интересовался" а не "интересовались"? Те, кто интересовался, не мог, не так ли? Не знаю.

 I've never payed my attention to it. You are totally right. Maybe I've made a mistake, but in colloquial speech a lot of people say "те, кто интересу*ет*ся" instead of "те, кто интересу*ют*ся", becouse they conjugate the verb with "кто" instead of "те". But the next verb is always conjugate with the "right" pronoun. Actually I'm not quite sure is it mistake or not but it's wide used. You'd better ask somebody else.   

> [quote:2wwm3t5e]как раз у него денег хватало

 Здесь я не вижу исправления. Может, ты забыл написать?[/quote:2wwm3t5e]  ::   Oops, I've missed it. It should be "когда у него были деньги/когда у него хватало денег".   

> Но вообще-то я очень рад, что у меня в этот раз были меньше ошибок. Продолжение придет!

 ...*было* меньше ошибок. Продолжение следует(it's equal to "to be continued") 
З.Ы. Если бы не эта ошибка в конце сообщения, то я бы сказал что русский язык для тебя родной.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> У нас на английском есть такое понятие, что если концерт распродан, значит, билеты на этот концерт были распроданы. Но теперь вижу, что на русском такого нет.

 I think it should be "*в* английском/русском".

----------


## Friendy

> 1. "болтать" - ИМХО, это слово имеет лёгкий негативный оттенок, это как если бы ты говорил о себе "I'm talking rubbish", я о себе никогда не скажу что "я болтаю".
> 			
> 		  Хотелось немного пошутить о себе и о том, как я постоянно бываю на форумах и стараюсь отвечать на все вопросы, хотя и сам делаю ошибки. Но в будущем буду использовать это слово, только когда говорю о других!

 Я согласна с JJ, что в твоём предложении "болтать" звучит нехорошо, но я бы не сказала, что слово "болтать" нельзя использовать говоря о себе. Как всегда, большое значение имеет контекст. Например, следующие предложения звучат вполне естественно: 
Мы гуляли по городу и болтали о всякой ерунде.
В последнее время я слишком много болтаю по телефону.

----------


## JJ

> Например, следующие предложения звучат вполне естественно: 
> Мы гуляли по городу и болтали о всякой ерунде.
> В последнее время я слишком много болтаю по телефону.

 Friendy, для девушки это звучит очень естественно.  ::  Но, ИМХО, если так будет говорить парень, он будет выглядеть, по меньшей мере, странно.

----------


## Friendy

Наверно это зависит от мировоззрения (среды общения, воспитания, принадлежности поколению и т. д.) парня. Ради интереса посмотрела в рамблере "я болтал" (точный поиск) и он выдал 1405 документов, конечно туда ещё входят такие вещи как "болтал ногой" или "мне болтал" (кто-то), но и в искомом смысле там тоже предостаточно фраз.

----------


## net surfer

Да, если судить по Яндексу то получается совсем наоборот :) 
"я болтала" 
Результат поиска: страниц — 649 
"я болтал"
Результат поиска: страниц — 1631

----------


## Friendy

На рамблере тоже "я болтала" 636  ::

----------


## BETEP

Зато выражение "мы болтали" даёт 5525 вариантов.  ::    

> Наверно это зависит от мировоззрения (среды общения, воспитания, принадлежности поколению и т. д.) парня.

 Больше всего это зависит от компании. Если рядом есть женщины, то скажут, что "он болтает", а если их нет, то совсем по-другому...  ::

----------


## net surfer

А кто-нибудь знает статистику сколько в русскоязычном Интернете мужского и женского населения? Думаю что мужского больше поэтому "я болтал" больше, но намного ли больше я не знаю. 
EDIT: во, нашёл: 58:42 (мужчины:женщины)  http://bd.fom.ru/report/map/projects...7/o040701#Abs7

----------


## Friendy

> конечно туда ещё входят такие вещи как "болтал ногой"

 Я тут решила выяснить, какой вклад в эти результаты вносят болтающие ногой или ногами. Оказалось очень маленький. Женщины болтали ногами в 15 документах и не разу не болтали ногой. Что касается мужчин, то они болтали ногами в 6 документах и ногой в 8. Так что наше исследование показало, что склонность болтать ногами у мужчин и женщин приблизительно одинакова и очень незначительна по сравнению со склонностью болтать языком. (Естественно в исследование остались не включёнными те документы где между словами "болтал(а)" и "ногой" присутствовали ещё слова.)

----------


## JJ

Ваши результаты доказывают что эту фразу просто используют. А если сравнить соотношения "я болтал/я говорил" и "я болтала/я говорила"? Поиск на Рамблере, расширенный поиск, ищу точную фразу, язык документа - русский, результат - количество документов:
я болтал/я говорил - 1405/321405 = 1/229
я болтала/я говорила - 632/79169 = 1/125
Т.е. в интернете мужчины употребляют "я болтал" в 1 случае из 229, женщины - в 1 случае из 125. Учтём данные alexei, чтобы выяснить реальную частоту употребления этой фразы: в интернете женщин меньше чем в реальной жизни в 58/42 = 1.38. Т.е. в жизни "я болтаю" употребляется женщинами чаще в 1.38 раза: 1/125/1.38 = 1/91
Итак "я болтаю" вместо "я говорю" произносят:
мужчины - в 1 случае из 229;
женщины в 1 случае из 91. т.е. в  2.5 раза чаще.
Вывод: "я болтаю" - женская фраза  ::

----------


## net surfer

*JJ*
Погоди, если ты сравниваешь с "я говорил/я говорила", то это уже учитывает соотношение М/Ж, то есть коэффициент 58/42 ещё раз применять не надо. 
И еще хорошо бы учесть "я поговорил" наряду с "я говорил" :)

----------


## JJ

Согласен. Тогда:
я болтал/я говорил = 1/229 
я болтала/я говорила = 1/125 
Т.е. женщины употребляют "я болтаю" в 1.83 раза чаще. Всё равно чаще.  ::

----------


## net surfer

Говорят что болтают всего в 1.83 больше, а на самом деле болтают гораздо чаще, наверно в Интернете живут самые молчаливые :)

----------


## br0

Не уверен, грамматически всё как-будто правильно, когда существительное во множественном числе, глагол также ставится во множественное, но в обоих этих случаях, следует написать так :   

> Неважно где и неважно когда, казалось, что у этой группы были так много фанов, ...

 Неважно где и неважно когда, казалось, что у этой группы *было* так много фанов, ...   

> Были у этой группы несколько альбомов, ...

 *Было* у этой группы несколько альбомов, ... 
особенно режет слух в первом случае
 подозреваю что это исключение только для глагола *быть* в прошедшем времени, множественном числе, родительном падеже
 если есть филологи пусть поправят

----------


## Pravit

Thanks, br0!

----------


## Pravit

В поисках Владимира Воронова
--------------------
Тут нужно заметить, что Павел был вообще-то здоровым юношей, то есть, и психически и физически. У него раньше никогда не бывались такие мысли; наоборот он обычно думал о том, о чем думает любой здоровый молодой человек - девченки, спорт, и группа ПИРС. Но когда эта мысль пришла, она как будто его одержила. Эта мысль сначала его встревожила и он постарался не думать об этом. Но мысль все-таки приходила. Это было только тогда, когда Павел перестал подавлять эту мысль и честно подумал над ним, что мысль Павлу понравилась.
Воронов был для него почти мифическим сверхчеловеком, больше идеей, чем 32-летний гитаристом и певцом, родившимся в Омске и получившим диплом по агротехники в МГУ. Если его убить...что значит? Может ли Воронов умереть? И какой Павел человек, если успеет его убить? Смерть своего героя своим рукам он увидел даже сейчас: Улица совсем пуста, небо пасмурное. Вдоль бетонной стены идет небритый мужчина с большими пушистыми волосами, надет в черном трико группы ПИРСа. Павел стоит перед ним навстречу, левой рукой в сером пальто, держа пистолет. Мужчина приходит поближе. Потом – на миг – вот пистолет, и мужчина крикнуть даже не успевает. Пах! Советский рок-герой лежит не дыша на панели. 
В это время Павел, затаив дыхание с глазами широко открытыми, лежал на постели. Потом понял, что лежит в своей комнате, в своем доме, Ервенска 25, в своем родном городе, Братислава. Звуки мамы раздавались из кухни, на улице люди ходили и говорили, и ему стало противно. Как лучшим способом уехать?

----------


## JJ

> В поисках Владимира Воронова
> --------------------
>  У него раньше никогда не бывались такие мысли; наоборот он обычно думал о том, о чем думает любой здоровый молодой человек - девченки, спорт, и группа ПИРС.

 1. никогда не появлялись такие мысли. Нет такого слова "бывались", хотя слово хорошее.  :: 
2. девчОнки.  

> Но когда эта мысль пришла, она как будто его одержила.

 Ещё одно хорошее слово "одержила", понятное.  ::  Только вот так не говорят. Лучше "она(мысль) полностью его захватила/подчинила" или "он(Павел) стал ей(мыслью) одержим".  

> Это было только тогда, когда Павел перестал подавлять эту мысль и честно подумал над ним, что мысль Павлу понравилась.

 1. Это/Так было(imp) только тогда, когда Павел не подавлял(imp)/Так стало(perf)/Это случилось(perf) только тогда, когда Павел перестал(perf) подавлять...
2. эту мысль и честно подумал над ней(мыслью, ж.р.) и эта мысль Павлу понравилась.   

> Воронов был для него почти мифическим сверхчеловеком, больше идеей, чем 32-летний гитаристом и певцом, родившимся в Омске и получившим диплом по агротехники в МГУ.

 "получившим диплом МГУ". Хотя в этом предложении есть юмор, в МГУ, кажется, не учат агротехнике.  ::  IMHO, мы обычно не уточняем по какому предмету диплом. Это наверное из-за того, что образование в СССР давали очень разностороннее. Один мой знакомый, например, учился в ЛИАПе (кажется Ленинградский Институт Авиационной Промышленности) по специальности "приборостроение" - это что-то вроде electronics и у них там были лекции по космической медицине(!) и теории построения летательных аппаратов(!).  
Продолжение следует....

----------


## bad manners

> Но когда эта мысль пришла, она как будто его одержила.

 "... он стал (как будто) одержим этой мыслью." Увы, этот глагол имеет данное значение только в пассиве, в активе он имеет совсем другое значение.   

> Это было только тогда, когда Павел перестал подавлять эту мысль и честно подумал над ним, что мысль Павлу понравилась.

 Калька с английского, не работает в русском. "Только (тогда,) когда..., Павлу понравилась эта мысль". (Выбрасываем it was ... that.)   

> Если его убить...что значит?

 Неполная конструкция. "Если его убить... Что будет это означать/значить?" Или "Что значит убить его?" Мне кажется, второй вариант ближе к желаемому.   

> И какой Павел человек, если успеет его убить?

 Непонятно, что спрашивается.   

> Смерть своего героя своим рукам он увидел даже сейчас

 "Он видел уже сейчас"   

> надет в черном трико

 надет -- о предемете одежы ("трико надето на человека")
одет -- о человеке ("человек одет в трико") 
При этом управление глаголом "инверсное": если "надет" требует предлога для человека, но не для одежды, то "одет" требует предлога для одежды, но не для человека.   

> Павел стоит перед ним навстречу

 ".. идёт навстречу". Или "стоит к нему лицом".   

> левой рукой в сером пальто, держа пистолет

 Непонятно. "Держа пистолет в левой руке под пальто"? "Левой рукой в кармане пальто, с пистолетом в другой"?   

> Мужчина приходит поближе

 "... подходит (по)ближе."   

> Братислава

 Это не в России и даже не в СССР.   

> Звуки мамы раздавались из кухни

 Мысль понятна, но выражена слишком комично. "Звуки мамы"  ::    

> Как лучшим способом уехать?

 "Как лучше уехать?"

----------


## Pravit

Thanks for your corrections! A more detailed response later, I'm at the uni right now. But I wanted to mention - I know that Bratislava wasn't in the USSR. The first part says he lives in the small Eastern European republic (X), not the USSR.

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо за ваши акуратные исправления!   

> "получившим диплом МГУ". Хотя в этом предложении есть юмор, МГУ, кажется, не учат агротехнике.  IMHO, мы обычно не уточняем по какому предмету диплом.

 Воронов был для него почти мифическим сверхчеловеком, больше идеей, чем 32-летним гитаристом и певцом, бышим студентом факультета агротехники Орловской государственной сельскохозяйственной академии родившимся в Омске. Или может "...чем 32-летним гитаристом и певцом, родившимся в Омске и изучившим агротехнику в Орловской государственной сельскохозяйственной академии". Что ты думаешь?   

> Неполная конструкция. "Если его убить... Что будет это означать/значить?" Или "Что значит убить его?" Мне кажется, второй вариант ближе к желаемому.

 Да, тут наверное "что значит убить его"  точнее.   

> И какой Павел человек, если успеет его убить?

 Может, так понятнее - "Какой человек сможет его убить?"   

> Непонятно. "Держа пистолет в левой руке под пальто"? "Левой рукой в кармане пальто, с пистолетом в другой"?

 Павел стоит лицо к нему, под пальто в левой руке держа пистолет.   

> Мысль понятна, но выражена слишком комично. "Звуки мамы"

 Согласен. Может, тут лучше "звуки того, как мама готовила пищу", но по-моему это неловко. Или может "деятельные движения своей мамы".

----------


## JJ

> Воронов был для него почти мифическим сверхчеловеком, больше идеей, чем 32-летним гитаристом и певцом, бышим студентом факультета агротехники Орловской государственной сельскохозяйственной академии родившимся в Омске. Или может "...чем 32-летним гитаристом и певцом, родившимся в Омске и изуч*а*вшим(imp) агротехнику в Орловской государственной сельскохозяйственной академии". Что ты думаешь?

 По-моему первое лучше. Второе предложение из-за "изучать" выглядит слишком официальным.   

> [quote:11nuta51]Мысль понятна, но выражена слишком комично. "Звуки мамы"

 Согласен. Может, тут лучше "звуки того, как мама готовила пищу", но по-моему это неловко. Или может "деятельные движения своей мамы".[/quote:11nuta51]
А может что-нибудь вроде "мама готовила, на кухне звенела посуда"?

----------


## net surfer

> Спасибо за ваши акуратные исправления!

 А*кк*уратные   

> Павел стоит лицо к нему

 лицо*м*
Probably it's just a typo.

----------


## Pravit

На самом деле тут мне хотелось написать "аккуратные", но в русском толковом словаре Ушакова под "аккуратный" говорится "см. акуратный". Но этот словарь, кажется, уже довольно старый, он полен с цитатами Сталина и Ленина   ::  Так что я думал что оба варианта - правильные. 
И да, там была "очепятка"  ::  
JJ, это тоже звучит хорошо, спасибо. 
Продолжение следует...

----------


## net surfer

Never heard that it could be written with one 'к'.
I'm not a philologist though.

----------


## Pravit

Как лучше убить рок-героя
---------------------------------
Павел не был очень спонтаным парнем. То есть, он всегда размышлял о том, что следует делать, прежде того, как он это сделал. У него были свои причины, но больше всех когда размышляешь, ничего тебе не приходится делать. Как лучше убить Воронова? Пистолетом? Ядом? Ножем? Или своими руками?  
1) Пистолет.
Во-первых, нужно будет достать пистолет. Для молодых людей, живущие в Братиславе, это довольно трудно. Где купить пистолет? Или может быть, лучше всего стать офицером в армии? Слишком долго.  
2)Яд.
Пришлось бы как-нибудь войти в дом Воронова. Только дело в том, неизвестно, где живет Воронов. Пришлось бы под столом скрываться и бросить яд в суппу, как только он ее поставит на столе. Трудно, но возможно. Павел решил попозже об этом подумать. 
3)Нож.
В кухне были ножи, но вообще для резания мяса а не рок-героев. Ну как с ножем? Стоит ли молча за Вороновом ходить, и потом рот певца рукой закрыть и ножем через шею резать? Павел не представил себе такую смерть рок-героя. Даже не знает, что его убивают. И это было бы вообще где-то темно, где окружащие не могли бы ничего не видеть. Заголовки газет: Найден труп советского рок-героя Воронова. Подозревают что убили ножем. Нет, такая смерть не достойна рок-героя. Может, лучже нож прям в спину, а все же...нет. 
4)Свои руки.
Ну как? Еще молча ходить за Вороновом и руками свернуть ему шею? Нет. Лучше - бой с руками(и может ногами) до смерти. Воронов стоит в трико, в гостиной. Вечером. Лампы освещают комнату теплым желтым светом. На телевизоре "Международная Панорама". Павел стоит перед ним. Потом начнется бой. Удары кулаками, ногами. Абажуры и Воронов лежат на полу. Воронов, тяжело дыша, большими пушистыми волосами в беспорядке, смотрит на Павла широко открытыми глазами. Павел стоит над ним. Поднимается кулак...и для Воронова слишком много. Перед тем, что кулак Павла спускается на рок-героя, Воронов испускает последний вздох.   
Еще более совершенную смерть Воронова Павел себе не представил.

----------


## BETEP

Я плакалъ  ::     

> Павел не был очень спонтаным парнем. То есть, он всегда размышлял о том, что следует делать, прежде того, как он это сделал.

 Павел не был очень спонтаным парнем.* Он всегда обдумывал перед тем как что-то сделать. 
* Думаю, что это можно сказать лучше, но не знаю как.   

> У него были свои причины, но больше всех когда размышляешь, ничего тебе не приходится делать.

 ???   

> Как лучше убить Воронова? Пистолетом? Ядом? Ножем? Или своими руками?

 Как же лучше убить Воронова? Застрелить? Отравить? Или задушить его собственными руками?   

> Для молодых людей, живущие в Братиславе, это довольно трудно.

 Сделать это молодому человеку живущему в Братиславе довольно трудно.   

> Где купить пистолет? Или может быть, лучше всего стать офицером в армии? Слишком долго.

 Где я куплю пистолет? Может быть мне пойти в армию? Нет! Это слишком долго.* 
* Это внутренний монолог и разговор должен быть с самим собой.   

> Пришлось бы как-нибудь войти в дом Воронова. Только дело в том, неизвестно, где живет Воронов.

 Мне пришлось бы проникнуть в дом Воронова, но я даже не знаю где он живёт.   

> Пришлось бы под столом скрываться и бросить яд в суппу, как только он ее поставит на столе. Трудно, но возможно. Павел решил попозже об этом подумать.

 Можно было бы спрятаться под столом и подсыпать яд ему в суп (в еду) как только он отвернётся. Это не просто, но выполнимо. Позже надо будет поработаь над этим планом.   

> В кухне были ножи, но вообще для резания мяса а не рок-героев.

 На кухне должны быть ножи, но они предназначены для резки мяса, а не убийства людей.   

> Ну как с ножем? Стоит ли молча за Вороновом ходить, и потом рот певца рукой закрыть и ножем через шею резать?

 Как же мне быть? Подкрасться сзади к Воронову, потом наброситься на него, закрыть ему рот рукой и перерезать шею?   

> Павел не представил себе такую смерть рок-героя. Даже не знает, что его убивают.

 Павел не мог себе представить такую смерть для рок-певца. Он даже не узнает, что его убивают.   

> И это было бы вообще где-то темно, где окружащие не могли бы ничего не видеть.

 Кроме того это должно было случиться в тёмное время, когда окружающие не смогли бы это увидеть.   

> Подозревают что убили ножем.

 Хорошо, что не подозревают самоубийство.  ::   ::   ::     

> Может, лучже нож прям в спину, а все же...нет.

  ::   ::   ::    

> Ну как? Еще молча ходить за Вороновом и руками свернуть ему шею?

 Но как? Подкрасться к Воронову и свернуть ему шею?   

> Лучше - бой с руками(и может ногами) до смерти.

 Лучше смертельный кулачный бой.   

> На телевизоре "Международная Панорама".

  ::   ::   ::  Лучше "Криминальная хроника"   

> Павел стоит перед ним.

 Я стою перед ним (на коне в белой папахе с шашкой наголо).  ::    

> Абажуры и Воронов лежат на полу.

  ::  Do you wanna kill me!?  ::    

> Воронов, тяжело дыша, большими пушистыми волосами в беспорядке, смотрит на Павла широко открытыми глазами.

 ??? Как можно смотреть волосами? Пусть даже большими и пушистыми?  ::    

> Поднимается кулак...и для Воронова слишком много. Перед тем, что кулак Павла спускается на рок-героя, Воронов испускает последний вздох.

 Он видит как я поднимаю кулак и наношу последний удар. Всё кончено и Воронов ...* 
* Не знаю что здесь лучше сказать.   

> Еще более совершенную смерть Воронова Павел себе не представил.

 Лучшей смерти для Воронова Павел себе не представлял.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Павел не был очень спонтаным парнем. То есть, он всегда размышлял о том, что следует делать, прежде того, как он это сделал.   Павел не был очень спонтаным парнем.* Он всегда обдумывал перед тем как что-то сделать. 
> * Думаю, что это можно сказать лучше, но не знаю как.

 Maybe: Павел не был легкомысленным парнем. 
PS: yeah, it's a funny story :)

----------


## BETEP

> Maybe: Павел не был легкомысленным парнем.

 Не знаю как братва, но я не против.  ::

----------


## Tu-160

> Originally Posted by Pravit  В кухне были ножи, но вообще для резания мяса а не рок-героев.   На кухне должны быть ножи, но они предназначены для резки мяса, а не убийства людей.

 Всё-таки здесь таится очень тонкий юмор. Надо бы оставить кое-что:
На кухне должны быть ножи, но ведь они для резки мяса, а не рок-героев.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо за ваши исправления!   

> У него были свои причины, но больше всех когда размышляешь, ничего тебе не приходится делать.

 He had his reasons, but more than anything else, when you sit and think, you don't really have to do anything.   

> Как же лучше убить Воронова? Застрелить? Отравить? Или задушить его собственными руками?

 Must I really use the verbs of death here?  ::  At any rate, perhaps there is a better way to express "to kill with his bare hands" while leaving some room for imagination.   

> Где я куплю пистолет? Может быть мне пойти в армию? Нет! Это слишком долго.*

 Is it really necessary to use the first person here? I suppose Russian style is different, but in English, it's OK to go both ways: "Where to buy a pistol? Or perhaps, it would be better to become an officer in the army? No, too long."   

> Мне пришлось бы проникнуть в дом Воронова, но я даже не знаю где он живёт.

 I wanted to emphasize that *nobody* knows where he lives.   

> На кухне должны быть ножи, но они предназначены для резки мяса, а не убийства людей.

 Here Tu-160 understood better the type of sentence I was trying to write  ::  In English, I would have written it so: There were knives in the kitchen, but they were more or less for cutting meat rather than rock heroes.   

> Хорошо, что не подозревают самоубийство.

 Indeed.   ::     

> Лучше смертельный кулачный бой.

 That's good too, but I wanted to say something like: "Better fists(and perhaps kicks) to the death." Am I the only one who likes the sound of it?   ::     

> Лучше "Криминальная хроника"

   ::  What's wrong with "International Panorama"?   

> ??? Как можно смотреть волосами? Пусть даже большими и пушистыми?

 I guess I phrased it wrong   ::  How to say it? Maybe sticking "c" in front of "большими пушистыми волосаии"?  
Продолжение когда-то следует...

----------


## BETEP

> He had his reasons, but more than anything else,

 It's my turn.  :: 
He had his own reason and more serious than anybody else's.   

> when you sit and think, you don't really have to do anything.

 Anything? Even to sit and to think?  ::    

> Must I really use the verbs of death here?

 Yes, bloody writer.  ::    

> At any rate, perhaps there is a better way to express "to kill with his bare hands" while leaving some room for imagination.

 There is a translation problem.
убить его собственными руками =rather= kill him by myself   

> I suppose Russian style is different, but in English, it's OK to go both ways

 In Russian is OK too, but it's not right place. 
Он снова и снова задавал себе одни и те же вопросы: "Где купить пистолет? Где достать яд? Как пробраться в дом?" Он подумывал записаться в армию или устроится помошником аптекаря, но он так и не мог придти к окончательному решению.   

> I wanted to emphasize that nobody knows where he lives.

 Даже Воронов!? 
1. Оставалось неизвестным где же живёт Воронов.
2. , но Воронов скрывал своё место жительства.   

> What's wrong with "International Panorama"?

 Nothing, it's a humour.  ::    

> How to say it? Maybe sticking "c" in front of "большими пушистыми волосаии"?

 Could you say whole phrase?   

> Продолжение когда-то следует...

 когда-то = once (past tense) 
Продолжение когда-нибудь следует...

----------


## Pravit

> He had his own reason and more serious than anybody else's.

 Hrmmmm....how then could I say it right without sounding so literal, e.g. Было много хороших причин для этой его черты, но самая главная причина была то, что...   

> Anything? Even to sit and to think?

 Oh, fine, if I must be specific, Когда размышляешь, ничего кроме упражнения задних и мозговых мускулов приходится делать.   

> Could you say whole phrase?

 OK. Voronov lay on the floor panting and staring at Pavel, his big fluffy hair in disarray.

----------


## BETEP

> Hrmmmm....how then could I say it right without sounding so literal, e.g.

 Hmm... Why not!? It's short and clear. If you want a kind of criminal coloring just use some slang. Вобчем выходи на чистый базар.  :: 
За Вороном охотилась куча лохов, но именно Павлик должон воткнуть перо в энтого фрайера штоб перед братвой уважение было.  ::    

> Oh, fine, if I must be specific, Когда размышляешь, ничего кроме упражнения задних и мозговых мускулов приходится делать.

 Don't take offence. I can't translate right if I don't get right. 
Когда размышляешь, ничего кроме упражнения задних и мозговых мускулов *не* приходится делать. ("не" обязательно должно быть!!!)   

> OK. Voronov lay on the floor panting and staring at Pavel, his big fluffy hair in disarray.

 Воронов тяжело дыша рухнул на пол и поднял глаза на Павла. Его некогда большие и пышные волосы были скомканы.

----------


## Pravit

> За Вороном охотилась куча лохов, но именно Павлик должон воткнуть перо в энтого фрайера штоб перед братвой уважение было.

   ::   ::   ::     

> Don't take offence. I can't translate right if I don't get right.

 Не обиделся, просто иногда мне трудно справляться с этим вашим русским языком  ::

----------


## Indra

ВЕТЕР, ты как себе представляешь большие скомканные волосы?  :P Предлагаю: его длинные пушистые волосы были растрепаны

----------


## BETEP

> Не обиделся, просто иногда мне трудно справляться с этим вашим русским языком

 Жаль, что я вашего немецкого не знаю.  ::    

> ВЕТЕР, ты как себе представляешь большие скомканные волосы? Предлагаю: его длинные пушистые волосы были растрепаны

 Возможно я слишком много дрался и поэтому черезчур живо представляю себе ситуацию.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Such hair is close, but not quite the effect I was looking for. Here's a better example of true "Voronov" hair   ::     

> Жаль, что я вашего немецкого не знаю.

 Ne ponjal?   ::

----------


## Friendy

Я бы сказала "длинные и пышные волосы", а в остальном взяла бы вариант Индры. И первую часть я бы тоже изменила: "Воронов лежал на полу уставившись на Павла и тяжело дышал." или "Воронов лежал на полу тяжело дыша уставившись на Павла." Хотя по-моему в обоих вариантах чего-то не хватает.

----------


## net surfer

> Хотя по-моему в обоих вариантах чего-то не хватает.

 Лужи крови :)

----------


## Friendy

::

----------


## Indra

big hair - так действительно говорят по-английски? А что имеется в виду, волосы длинные или густые?

----------


## BETEP

> Such hair is close, but not quite the effect I was looking for. Here's a better example of true "Voronov" hair

 Trust me, after a couple of minutes that hair will look like Arahorn's hair. You can watch the magic in a fitness club.   

> Ne ponjal?

 We are even, now.  ::    

> И первую часть я бы тоже изменила: "Воронов лежал на полу уставившись на Павла и тяжело дышал." или "Воронов лежал на полу тяжело дыша уставившись на Павла." Хотя по-моему в обоих вариантах чего-то не хватает.

 Эх… It's a word by word translation. Не было в России Агаты Кристи и не будет.  ::

----------

